# Anavar know for strength gains but not size? (muscle growth vs test base)



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Why has Anavar got a reputation for strength gains but not big muscular size gains? Surely the two are tied together? Strength = bigger weight lifted = muscle broken down = it grows.

I've thought of two possibilities

a: reputation is based on its use of cutting therefore a calorie defect means no size and just a preservation of muscle

b: compound isn't anywhere near effective as a test based cycle

Even thought Anavar isn't that strong, when i've ran cycles of Var, my strength went through the roof! Yes, put on a little bit of size but there wasn't a big effect on size gains along with the big weights I was lifting which is the same story as most others.

Thoughts?


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

any size you put on through an anavar cycle IME is just down to diet, the 'size' you think you put on is just glycogen and the overall pumped look you get from being on, this goes away a few days after coming off.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Lew1s said:


> any size you put on through an anavar cycle IME is just down to diet, the 'size' you think you put on is just glycogen and the overall pumped look you get from being on, this goes away a few days after coming off.


So you're saying you add absolutely zero muscle tissue mate:whistling:


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Dsahna said:


> So you're saying you add absolutely zero muscle tissue mate:whistling:


thats why lew1s is in the red.

if anavar wasnt effective it wouldnt have been prescribed for conditions such as HIV induced weight loss.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

m118 said:


> thats why lew1s is in the red.
> 
> if anavar wasnt effective it wouldnt have been prescribed for conditions such as HIV induced weight loss.


http://www.medibolics.com/chart.htm

even AIDS/HIV use states it works best with test...


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> http://www.medibolics.com/chart.htm
> 
> even AIDS/HIV use states it works best with test...


im not surprised. however, even solo anavar is pretty useful drug when considering administration/sides/efficacy... eg in Burns victims

''Weight loss and lean mass loss from burn induced catabolism can be more rapidly restored when the anabolic steroid oxandrolone is added to optimum nutrition compared to nutrition alone. Our purpose in this study was to determine whether the regained lean body mass (LBM) is retained 6 months after stopping oxandrolone. Forty-five severe burn patients, entering the recovery phase were randomized into a nutrition group alone or with the addition of oxandrolone, 20mg per day upon admission to the acute burn rehabilitation (RH) unit. Oxandrolone was discontinued after at least 80% of the involuntary weight loss occurring in the acute burn period, was restored. Body composition was measured using bioelectric impedence analysis (BIA). *We found that patients receiving oxandrolone, in the rehabilitation unit, regained weight and lean mass two to three times faster than with nutrition alone. The difference was statistically significant (P<0.05).* All patients were discharged from RH on a nutrition and exercise program and monitored in the outpatient burn center. After 6 months, body weight and body composition were again measured. We found that the body weight and lean mass which was restored during RH, was maintained 6 months after discontinuation of oxandrolone. Lost lean mass was not yet restored in the nutrition alone group. We can conclude that body weight and lean mass which is lost, due to burn induced catabolism, can be effectively restored in the post-burn recovery period with oxandrolone. *The body weight and lost lean mass which is regained, is maintained 6 months after stopping the drug*..''

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14636753

(cant find the aids studies immediately but this seems as useful in demonstrating its efficacy in the medical context)


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

it adds muscle tissue yes but not a great deal, eat a **** diet on test you will put on noticable muscle still, eat a **** diet with anavar you won't.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

i'm also red because i insulted scotland in a thread in general conversation, thanks.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't think the link between muscle size and strength is neccessarily that linear. I think you can add strength without much bulk and vice versa. Think of the little Chinese guys you see on tv, weigh about 6 stone with legs like pencils running around all day with 100kg+ of water bottles on their backs.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Gridlock said:


> I don't think the link between muscle size and strength is neccessarily that linear. I think you can add strength without much bulk and vice versa. Think of the little Chinese guys you see on tv, weigh about 6 stone with legs like pencils running around all day with 100kg+ of water bottles on their backs.


it can't be else you'd have every person who ran anavar or halo or anything like that, alot bigger than they are


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Gridlock said:


> I don't think the link between muscle size and strength is neccessarily that linear. I think you can add strength without much bulk and vice versa. Think of the little Chinese guys you see on tv, weigh about 6 stone with legs like pencils running around all day with 100kg+ of water bottles on their backs.


absolutely, and more to the point, anavar and winstrol where always used in athletics (and tbol by the DDR) where you needed strength, but not the weight.. dbol at the time (legal in the olympics in the 60s!!!) was used by the weightlifters, who just got heavier....


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

This has lead me to google strength and muscle relationships and i found this 101 for you to help you understand what's going on when someone gets stronger without getting bigger

and strength-does-not-equal-size

and size means strength (Size vs. Strength section)

EDIT: this UKM thread is great http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/160613-muscle-size-v-strength-2.html Dtlv74 to the rescue!

so how the hell are nattys getting stronger AND bigger? I know this is basic stuff that we should know but I always thought strength is synonymous with size. 'Muscle gains always lead to strength gains, but strength gains do not always produce muscle gains.' so i read. I assume training with different rep ranges for sarcoplasmic hypertrophy is key here?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Lew1s said:


> i'm also red because i insulted scotland in a thread in general conversation, thanks.


Fixed


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Zclock said:


> Not that big difference if we talk lean muscle mass, you put on alot more water on test for sure.
> 
> My friend is 25days in on 75mg anavar ED, he have put on 6kg and lost BF so it can put on a good deal of muscle mass if you have the right diet and good genetics.


test adds more water yes...but your average dosed test course (500-600mg p/w) to your average dosed anavar course (70-100mg ed) will add more muscle. Some of that 6kg will be glycogen, that is a fact....if anavar was a better muscle builder than test alot of people would be alot bigger to put it bluntly


----------

